# Help with firmware loading in 4.18.5

## Clad in Sky

Hi,

the wiki article about firmware loading seems to be a bit outdated. It says there I need this config:

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Generic Driver Options  --->

    -*- Userspace firmware loading support

    [*]   Include in-kernel firmware blobs in kernel binary

    (/lib/firmware) Firmware blobs root directory
```

In 4.18.5 (and probably earlier versions, too) the options are:

```
Device Drivers  --->

  Generic Driver Options  --->

    -*- Userspace firmware loading support

    () Build named firmware blobs into the kernel binary

    (/lib/firmware) Firmware blobs root directory
```

Where () takes the name of the firmware file in question. But I don't really know the name.

I'm using an Nvidia gtx1060 and I installed the linux-firmware package.

There's actually some firmware in /lib/firmware/nvidia/gp106 - only there are several subdirectories, each of which contain several .bin files.

How do I configure my kernel correctly?

Thanks for your input.

Using the proprietary nvidia-drivers. Maybe that takes care of the firmware all by itself? Just a thought.

----------

## DONAHUE

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers#Kernel

recommends build as a module in which case the kernel will pick the firmware

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Clad in Sky,

Firmware blobs root directory concated with each path fragment in the firmware list describes the files to load.

The file list is a space separated list. Do not use a leading / here unless you really mean it. 

```
  │ │       -*- Firmware loading facility                                                │ │  

  │ │       (amdgpu/polaris11_ce.bin amdgpu/polaris11_ce_2.bin amdgpu/polaris11_mc.bin am│ │  

  │ │       (/lib/firmware/) Firmware blobs root directory                               │ │  

  │ │       [ ]   Enable the firmware sysfs fallback mechanism   
```

My firmware is at /lib/firmware/amdgpu/polaris11_ce.bin, /lib/firmware/amdgpu/polaris11_ce_2.bin and so on.

Leaving  Firmware blobs root directory empty and providing full pathnames in the list of firmware files should work too.

----------

## Clad in Sky

Thanks for the info.

Since I followed the Nvidia wiki guide, I seem to be all set, then.

----------

